# Newcastle Harbour. Pilot station Sunday 31.08.14



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

First report in a while
Daughter and wife wanted to walk oscar the Snauzer at horshoebeach on the nicest sunday we have had in a while. so agreed and took in my Quest and had an 1 1/2 hour fish.
launched off horshoe beach and paddled to the pilot station ( about 150 metres away)
tide was on the runout with the southeast wind heading in same direction.
My tactic was simple- paddle up to the pilot boats and cast my 2 kg braid with tiny pea with servo prawn on it . let the tide and wind push me across the small reef that sits outside the pilot station harbour entrance.
First cast and drift resulted ina healthy but just under size flatty. happy days 
paddled back and second cast reulted in aprox 2 kg flatty. a nice battle and the reliasation my bait net wasnt big enough to cope with this fella. so out came the gaff and into the quest itr came. sorted him out and paddled up again and bang 
3rd cast and 3rd fish on, battled a bigger flatty to the boat and had it beat untill i stuffed my gaffing and it jumped off the hook. 
that was the end of the fish. stayed out for my time till the wife called me in. 
was pretty happy, fed the family well and got PB on the yak.
post pics when i load them onto pc this arvo


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

Gotta love them Flatties.

Thanks for posting your trip report. It helped keep me going as I'm having a shocker of a year.


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Fantastic,nothing better than a feed of flatties in my opinion.


----------

